# Hi from Houston



## pumpkincat210 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi, I'm Courtney from Houston Texas.  I just found this site and it has already been super helpful.  I'm so addicted to MAC. I'm 24 and i got my first mac products when i was 16, two eye shadows in bark and wisp, now I can't get away from them!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 22, 2005)

welcome courtney!!! i know u will enjoy it here on the mothership!!! =)


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 22, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Courtney!!! You'll love it here


----------



## Janice (Aug 22, 2005)

Greetings fellow Texan! Welcome to Specktra. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please let one of the staff know if you ever need anything.


----------



## user2 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Courtney and welcome to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 22, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## sassy*girl (Aug 22, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## NIXIE (Aug 23, 2005)

Howdy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Glad you could join us here at Specktra!


----------

